# Amp draw question



## itchyfishnv (Sep 7, 2004)

My plow is coming in this week. I just installed a dual battery setup. I have them both running continuously to get the most power for when i raise and angle the plow. Does anyone know how many amps the plow will draw? and what type (how big) of an inline fuse I should put in between the battery under the hood and the one in the trunk? 

NV


----------

